# Bit of a rant and a moan!



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Why is that children can have babies?! 

I work as part of a health visiting team, and so often i see young mums 14 & 15 year olds having babies of their own!! 

Its so frustrating, and unfair, especially as people (like us here on FF) in more stable conditions who want a child for all the right reasons have so many difficulties ttc! When i say for all the right reasons i mean not just as a way of claiming more and more benefits!

*breath*

Well got that off my chest!! x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

lauren   i know how you feel i work for nhs but have lots of dealings with social services and sure start it dont seem fair does it honey all these children noy looked after properly and knowing that you and all your FF friends would be such wonderful parents


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi ya  Exactly! More n more children get taken into care for the sake of irresponsible 'parents' who can barely look after themselves let alone a small child  it makes me sick! Grrr! What's yr situation chick? X


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

My thoughts exactly, and what makes me really angry is that they make it so hard to adopt, all the months of social workers and assessments, and someone decides whether or not you are too old or too overweight to be a responsible parent, but yet ANYONE can just have a child naturally without any checks or questions asked. It's so unfair!

Glad others get cross like me!

Wendy
x


----------



## Lauren21 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've just read both of your little information details at the bottom of your msgs and had tears in my eyes for you both!  

  

When you go through everything that you have, how on earth do you manage to stay so strong and positive? I'm only just about to start my first lot of treatment, and im gonna be devastated if it doesn't work out! I think im being too positive about Chlomid, am i setting myself up for disappointment??  

   for you both  xx


----------

